# Happy Halloween game



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Turn the volume up for this one.

http://www.coorslight.com/beergame/


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, Chrose. I spilled hot tea all over myself!


----------

